# Our Story.....



## bigup

Hi Guys

Been linked to this forum and wow what a great forum it is as well

My wife, 29 weeks plus 5 days pregnant needed an emergency c-section on Thursday (22/08/2008.), basically there wasn&#8217;t any fluid around the baby in her mother&#8217;s womb. (due date was 1st November)

Beautiful little girl was born weighing just 1lb 7oz, she is now in an incubator on CPAP with AIR only, not needed oxygen as of yet, docs say she is doing well for her gestation, 

On day 2 she had a pneumothorax which they say has resolved it self and she is doing fine with it.

She was slightly anemic and last night she had a blood transfusion, she looking much better now.

She is currently on 0.5ml of her mother&#8217;s milk every 2 hours, they taking it very slow with her feeds.

I know we&#8217;ve got a long road ahead of us and i hope to god that she fights everything that comes in her way. We just have to take it day by day, keep positive and pray.

Look forward to reading more on this forum about what to expect and reading happy ending stories.

thanks for reading!


----------



## dippy dee

Ah hun congrats to u and your wife for the safe arrival on your little girl, all the guys n girls on here are brilliant and fell of support. I have had my past 4 early and have been told this 1 will be around 26 weeks :cry: but i know with the suport and love of everyone on here it'll be made a little easier.
Your little girl sounds like a real fighter already, good luck with the future and just give me a shout if you or your wife want to chat, my hubby comes on in my name here so if ever you want to talk to him just shout ( our last was a 26 weeker and we went through all you can in there) as he always said he wished he'd had a man who's been through it to talk to :hug:


----------



## bigup

thanks for the kind words dippy dee, much appreciated, no doubt i shall be on here alot and doing alot of reading.


----------



## FEDup1981

I have no experience of prem babies, but just wanted to wish you and your family all the best and to stay strong. I hope she continues to do well and is home safe with you and ur wife very soon xxx

Also, there is a mum on here who had a prem baby on here last week - mum2many- she has posted some pics of her baby in the gallery. You maybe able to offer each other support xx


----------



## ALI

Hiya,

Congratulations on the birth, from another premmie dad. It might seem a long road ahead but it is amazing how quickly it goes, she will be home before you know it. 

We never believed we would get this far and end up having such a little bundle of joy but we did. Anway you are right, just take things day by day and always remain positive.

Going back to work after paternity leave was very tough, especially as I mostly only saw her at weekends due to her being 120 mile round trip away.. Is she in an NICU unit near you.

If I can ever be of any help, from a dad's perspective then please do not hesitate to contact us,I know what you are going through.


----------



## bigup

Thanks very much mate, it is a stressful time, but its nice to know there are people on here that care and support is around when needed.


----------



## Blob

Just wanted to say good luck, i hope she continues to be so strong and congratulations!! There are many positive stories on here for you to read also :)


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

Congratulations! It sounds like she is doing well for her soze and gestation. Ellen was 1lb 3oz at birth and had a huge rollercoaster of a ride but is now a very active and healthy 2 1/2 year old. If you need a chat ever, feel free to get in touch. Which hospital is she in? I have a freind that has a prem support group over in manchester and me and my hubby do one here in bolton and if you want i can put you in touch with her.


----------



## Hevz

Congratulations to you and your wife on the birth of your daughter:happydance:

Very best of luck, I'm sure she's in good hands. What hospital is she at? My babies all come early and I've been to Wythenshawe, St Mary's and now I'm at Hope/Salford Royal (as it's now been named:dohh:) with this pregnancy.

I hope your little girl all the best (has she got a name yet?) and will be thinking positive thoughts for you all:hugs::hug:


----------



## Heather.78

congrats hun hope everything keeps on improving:hugs:


----------



## Carley

I'm glad she hasn't had any real problems, I'm praying for you and your family :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

Hope little one is still doing well:hug:

....and you and your wife:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

how is she today?


----------



## LaDY

Congratulations hun...i will be thinking and praying for you and your family...hope the little one gets better and better...Lots of love xx


----------



## bigup

aww, thanks guys, your warm words mean alot!

Daughter doing very well (touch wood and keep praying is stays this way!), they have increased her feeds to 3.0ml per hour and will increase it every 8 hours by 0.5ml. Stomach is absorbing the milk so good news there.

apart from that she is doing everything the Doctors want her to do, still on lowest setting of CPAP but they are trying to leave her off it for a few hours a day.

Shes also at Hope Hospital, tis a small world!


----------



## Hevz

Yeah...I only live a couple of miles away.

Aww glad she's feeding well:hugs:

Is your wife ok?:hug:


----------



## bigup

Hevz said:


> Yeah...I only live a couple of miles away.
> 
> Aww glad she's feeding well:hugs:
> 
> Is your wife ok?:hug:

wife doing ok, we have a 2 year old boy, so were trying to do our best in terms of time spending.


----------



## VanWest

Hi bigup, Congrats on the birth of your daughter :) My son Noah was born at 29 weeks. He weighed 1lb 15 oz, and his lowest was 1lb 10oz. It has been a very long year, and way to my ups and downs but he is doing great now, in fact he weighs 14lbs 14 oz at 7 months( 4 months corrected). I hope it all works out for your family, I'll keep you all in my thoughts. If you or your wife ever need's anyone to talk to please feel free to PM me. :hugs:


----------



## Mummy2Many

I'm glad to hear your little one is doing okay.. Just wanted to send hugs from someone else who is going through this right now... our daughter Isebelle was born on 20 August at 24.5 weeks. Please keep us posted on your little ones progress :hug:


----------



## bigup

hi guys

thanks for your warm words

just an update, daughter been moved to wythenshaw hospital now.

doing really well, hourly feeds of 5ml

just today she looked a bit pale so the have sent a blood test off to see if she needs a transfusion.

also today her tummy looks a bit big (was ok yesterday), so shes on glucose drip and no feeds untill this settles down.

this happened last week aswell, she did a big poo and tummy was back to normal, so fingers crossed its not serious.


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hi bigup,

Thanks for keeping us updated on your beautiful girl's progress :) Congratulations to you and your mrs! 

Sending thoughts and payers your way that she continues to do well, and that you can get her home, healthy and happy as soon as possible. I hope her tummy problems settle down soon and she can get back on the milk! (*fingers crossed!*)

Take care,

Tasha x

PS: Any chance of some photos of your princes? *batters eye lids*


----------



## Mummy2Many

Thank you for updating us.. I'm glad she's doing well :) I hope the swollen tummy is nothing to worry about. Hugs to you and your little princess!


----------



## Hevz

bigup said:


> hi guys
> 
> thanks for your warm words
> 
> just an update, daughter been moved to wythenshaw hospital now.
> 
> doing really well, hourly feeds of 5ml
> 
> just today she looked a bit pale so the have sent a blood test off to see if she needs a transfusion.
> 
> also today her tummy looks a bit big (was ok yesterday), so shes on glucose drip and no feeds untill this settles down.
> 
> this happened last week aswell, she did a big poo and tummy was back to normal, so fingers crossed its not serious.

Good luck. The staff at Wythenshawe are amazing:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is that closer for you than Hope then? was gonna invite you round for a brew as well:dohh:


----------



## bigup

Hevz said:


> bigup said:
> 
> 
> hi guys
> 
> thanks for your warm words
> 
> just an update, daughter been moved to wythenshaw hospital now.
> 
> doing really well, hourly feeds of 5ml
> 
> just today she looked a bit pale so the have sent a blood test off to see if she needs a transfusion.
> 
> also today her tummy looks a bit big (was ok yesterday), so shes on glucose drip and no feeds untill this settles down.
> 
> this happened last week aswell, she did a big poo and tummy was back to normal, so fingers crossed its not serious.
> 
> Good luck. The staff at Wythenshawe are amazing:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Is that closer for you than Hope then? was gonna invite you round for a brew as well:dohh:Click to expand...

hehe yep Wythenshawe much closer for us.

blood transfusion completed and back on full feeds now per hour.

will be uploading pics shortly :)


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

So pleased she is doing well for you, and i am sure that her tummy will settle - i remember Ellen did this a couple of times too and she soon settled down. Would you like the details of the Bliss rep for Wythenshaw?


----------



## Hevz

That's good, I'd love to see some pics of her:happydance:


----------



## bigup

Sarah yes please.

I'm just at the hospital (browsing on my phone). Daughter doing very well. Doctor came before said they will be doing some screening tomorrow to see why she needed to be delivered early. Also another test to check the Chromosomes to see if she has any missing. These routine yeh? Another worry for us!


----------



## Pebbles

Hope all keeps going well for you all )


----------



## Hevz

bigup said:


> Sarah yes please.
> 
> I'm just at the hospital (browsing on my phone). Daughter doing very well. Doctor came before said they will be doing some screening tomorrow to see why she needed to be delivered early. Also another test to check the Chromosomes to see if she has any missing. These routine yeh? Another worry for us!

Possibly....they checked one of my prem babies chromosomes too coz of some of his problems, probably just trying to rule things out:hugs:


----------



## faith_may

bigup said:


> Sarah yes please.
> 
> I'm just at the hospital (browsing on my phone). Daughter doing very well. Doctor came before said they will be doing some screening tomorrow to see why she needed to be delivered early. Also another test to check the Chromosomes to see if she has any missing. These routine yeh? Another worry for us!

I hope everything goes well :hugs:


----------



## bigup

hi guys

thought id upload some pics of my daughter.

shes doing well, was on 12ml 2 hourly milk, but there was concerns about her tummy again, xray showed it to be ok but as a precaution back to 6ml every hour

she went to 1lb 11oz but lost one oz as she had diarrhoea.

do all prem babies put on weight slowly?

shes tolerating all the milk that is fed to her.
 



Attached Files:







DSCF1102 [640x480].JPG
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 132









DSCF1072 [640x480].JPG
File size: 60.2 KB
Views: 125









DSCF1067 [640x480].JPG
File size: 67.3 KB
Views: 120









DSCF1158 [640x480].JPG
File size: 66.3 KB
Views: 107









DSCF1153 [640x480].JPG
File size: 65.7 KB
Views: 130


----------



## Hevz

Wow just look at her:cry:

So tiny and no ventilator or anything....she must be as strong as an ox bless her. She's gorgeous, ooooh I'd love a cuddle:hugs::hug:

You should be very proud, hows the missus?


----------



## VanWest

My son had alot of issues with his tummy. He was on and off feeds. Two NEC scares, luckly they caught it each time when his stomach woud become descended. That was the main reason he was in the NICU so long, he was very slow to gain weight. He came home just under 4lbs, after 67 days in the NICU.


----------



## Mummy2Many

Oh my gosh.. she's so gorgeous.. look at those big beautiful eyes! She's perfect :cloud9: xx


----------



## bigup

Thanks guys :)

Wife is doing ok, she held zahra (daughters name) yesterday and just cried for about 15mins, she's been very strong but I guess it takes it's toll not being able tone at the hospital every second of the day.

Just a waiting game now, the nurses said they have 2 instances of gut infection in unit so are being extra precautious. NEC is what I fear the most.


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Awww,she is absolutely beautiful. 

She sounds like a strong girl. :hugs:


----------



## bigup

Well good news is she has put some weight on (as of yesterday)

now 1lb 14oz

hopefully this will rise :)


----------



## Samantha

Hiya,
Our Preemie Charlotte was 1lb 9oz when born at 24 weeks and I remember it took her 6 weeks to reach 2lbs. There was no stopping her then. 

This hard time will seem like a distant memory once you take your little one home, and it makes them all the more special.

Love
Sam
WWW.CHARLOTTELOW.COM


----------



## faith_may

She's so cute, so perfect. :hugs:


----------



## bigup

Daughter was weighed last night and she has lost 10g

now weighs 850g

shes been quite well, no issues to worry about, she just needs to start putting on weight


----------



## ALI

Hi Mate,

She looks gorgeous, 

Our little one was very slow to start putting on much weight, and in fact initially lost 4 oz, but once she did there was no going back.


----------



## Hevz

bigup said:


> Daughter was weighed last night and she has lost 10g
> 
> now weighs 850g
> 
> shes been quite well, no issues to worry about, she just needs to start putting on weight


Much love to you all....come on Zahara, get munching:munch:


----------



## Neecee

I've just read through this and seen the pictures of your little girl - how totally tiny and precious she is!!!! What a little miracle for you both! I'm totally praying that she continues to get stronger! Love to you both.x.


----------



## bigup

Thank you for your kind words :)

Zahra is now 890g (as of this morning)

tolerating feeds well, will put some new pics up asap.


----------



## Hevz

Good, good....been waiting to hear more:hugs:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

So pleased to hear that she is gaining weight now, well done Zahra.

How aer you and your wife doing now?


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hey how are things going now? Glad that Zahra is putting on weight... 

Looking forward to seeing the new pictures of your little miracle :)

Take care x


----------



## princessellie

awww she is so tiny, such a strong little princess

i hope things keep on going well and u have her home soon 

:hugs:


----------



## bigup

hi guys and gals

sorry for the lack of updates, been very busy.

Zahra is doing exceptionally well. as of today she is 2lb 8oz and she has some meat on her face now bless. Docs have no major concerns, although she does look a bit pale today but their holding off a transfusion as she doesn't show any signs of being anaemic yet.

my wife has gone out and taken our camera in her hand bag, i will update pics asap.

Hope everyone is well and thank you once again for your warm words.


----------



## VanWest

Im glad to hear she is doing so well :) Dont worry about the transfusion it was almost like mircale blood every time Noah would have one, he would perk right up and be better within 24 hours. Noah had 5 transfusion before he reached 40 weeks. The 5th one being after he left the NICU. :hugs: to your family.


----------



## TashaAndBump

VanWest said:


> Im glad to hear she is doing so well :) Dont worry about the transfusion it was almost like mircale blood every time Noah would have one, he would perk right up and be better within 24 hours. Noah had 5 transfusion before he reached 40 weeks. The 5th one being after he left the NICU. :hugs: to your family.

I'll second that; When Anna was in special care, we both had to have a transfusion - and were both completely different people immediately afterwards! Seeing the blood going into Anna was a little gory for my mind but I think "miracle blood" is the right term - the colour flooded into Anna and she started to take notice of what was going on around her and to look at me more. It made her seem a gazillion times less ill just for her hb rising. She needed two, but they do work. Try not to worry about it if she does become anaemic... I know easier said than done and my mind was racing about all sorts of things before she actually had it, but once your little girl has the transfusion all these worries (about that) will be gone from your mind when you see how well she is doing afterwards. :hugs:


----------



## Hevz

Wow....she'll be a little porker in no time if she keeps putting weight on like that.....amazing news:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkmummy

Aww I'm glad she's doing so well! Keep up the good work Zahra look forward to seeing piccies and updates xxx


----------



## keelykat

wow she is tiny! but so adorable, hope she keeps progressing well. x x


----------



## VanWest

How is your LO doing? I think of her often


----------



## jms895

Awww your daughter is beautiful, I hope she (and you and mum) are all doing well :hugs:


----------



## bigup

aww kind words :)

as of yesterday she is 2lb 15oz

the docs say when she reaches the 3lb mark they will probably move her into an open top cot, she still hasn't had the transfusion as she still doesn't show any signs of being anemic. Still on 22ml milk every 2 hours, they just taking it easy.

she has got her vocal cords now lol and she can be heard from a fair distance to say the least!

pics (from my phone):

https://img235.imageshack.us/img235/5039/photo1lm7.jpg

https://img56.imageshack.us/img56/3168/photo2fc0.jpg


----------



## pinkmummy

Oh my gosh she is sooooo tiny and so cute! :) Im so happy shes doing well hun! :) :hug: xxxx


----------



## Hevz

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

I can't how much bigger and stronger she looks:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

I'm so pleased for you both that she's doing well....see I told you she'll be a porker. OMG....I just can't believe how great she looks:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Wow she looks so much stronger and bigger than she did in the first pictures that you posted! She is absolutely beautiful, hun. I hope she continues to progress and grow as she has been :) x


----------



## keelykat

I cant get her out of my head-shes so cute!! sorry to keep posting! x x


----------



## violet 73

bigup said:


> aww kind words :)
> 
> as of yesterday she is 2lb 15oz
> 
> the docs say when she reaches the 3lb mark they will probably move her into an open top cot, she still hasn't had the transfusion as she still doesn't show any signs of being anemic. Still on 22ml milk every 2 hours, they just taking it easy.
> 
> she has got her vocal cords now lol and she can be heard from a fair distance to say the least!
> 
> pics (from my phone):
> 
> https://img235.imageshack.us/img235/5039/photo1lm7.jpg
> 
> https://img56.imageshack.us/img56/3168/photo2fc0.jpg

awww aint she such a little cutie im glad she is doing well . violet xx


----------



## Fossey

Awww bless her she is adorable. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## VanWest

Wow she is looking great, and so alert! :D


----------



## bigup

Thanks for the comments.

yesterday she weighed in at exactly 3lb, but another baby on the ward became a bit poorly, they did some tests and found out that Zahra has a cold! so its DEFCON 1 now.

docs say she has no symptoms of a cold and they wouldn't even of found out she had if it wasn't for the other baby getting poorly. So to be on the safe side, Zahra isn't allowed out of her incubator for a while untill the infection control team if the all clear.

we always wash hands prior to touching her and use lot and lots of alcohol hand gel and are extra careful, so not sure how she got it. lets hope the other baby gets better and Zahra too.


----------



## Hevz

Oh no....hope Zahra and the other baby don't get too sick.

The cold virus is airborn so although washing hands etc help to prevent the spread....it can still be in the air or on clothes from the nurses, Drs or yourself. 


Wow 3lbs:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## pinkmummy

3lbs oh my gosh, she is doing sooooooooooooooo well! Well done Zahra. Hopefully she won't get this cold and :hug: for the poor babies that have :hug:


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

fantastic news so pleased she is doing well!


----------



## bigup

hi guys

Reports came back from infection control and they have no given the all clear, she doesn't have a cold any more :)

she got weighed this morning and she is now 3lb 5oz which is very good news.

some pics, again sorry i don't have my cam with me at work, just my phone.

https://img339.imageshack.us/img339/6595/photo3ir6.jpg

https://img65.imageshack.us/img65/4008/photo4eb6.jpg

https://img206.imageshack.us/img206/4264/photo5aa7.jpg


----------



## pinkmummy

Oh my gosh she is getting sooooooo big! So glad she doesnt have cold, she will be home with you soon :D :hug: xx


----------



## keelykat

I'm so pleased she's doing well. x x


----------



## Hevz

Wowee....she's looking fab isn't she?

Any idea when she may be able to come home????

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Pebbles

glad shes doing well


----------



## fancy

My son was born at 6 and a half months, it was the most trying time in my life.He stayed in hospital for about 2 months. He got out okay but there he was always sick, i even had to quit work for a year to take care of him.Now he is 2 and 9months and the most healthiest boy you will ever meet. I thank God for that.
=============================================================================
fancy
very powerful search engine
(Google)


----------



## TashaAndBump

Aw so glad that she is doing well and that she hasn't got the cold anymore - great news! :D And 3lbs 5oz!! Wow, she just keeps getting bigger and bigger :happydance:

She looks more and more beautiful every time I see a picture of her! Thanks for the update and the photos x


----------



## bigup

Thanks for the nice comments, it really does help no end!

Docs said yesterday their waiting on one more swab test result to come back (for a runny nose), if it comes back clear then she will be transferred to an open top cot and then when she hits the 1.8kg mark and she is feeding well then she will be allowed to come home :)

so heres hoping!


----------



## keelykat

That's fantastic news-she'll be home before long!


----------



## TashaAndBump

Good luck, then! I hope the swabs come bacck okay. It will feel amazing when she is in an open cot, and you get to dress her and cuddle her whenever you like! :D

Hope you get her home soon :hugs: x


----------



## pinkmummy

She'll be home before you know it :) :hug: let us know how the swabs come back xx


----------



## bigup

just a small update

Zahra is now in a heated cot :), were very proud of her


----------



## TashaAndBump

bigup said:


> just a small update
> 
> Zahra is now in a heated cot :), were very proud of her

Yay!! Go Zahra!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Hevz

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Amazing news....and so you should be proud too:thumbup:. Big and :bodyb: eh? That's what I like to hear:cloud9:


----------



## redberry3

awesome news!!!!


----------



## Mummy2Many

I'm so happy to hear she's doing so well :) xx


----------



## dippy dee

Glad she's doing so well, big hugs to you all, not long till she'll be home


----------



## VanWest

Oh I havent checked this area in a few days, that is wonderful news!! Get ready Mommy and Daddy!! :D :D :D :hugs:


----------



## lousielou

Oh that's such good news! Very pleased for you all xx


----------



## pinkmummy

That's brilliant news :) xx


----------



## Pebbles

shes just so beautiful))


----------



## bigup

hi guys, thansk for the warm words once again.

Zahra was weighed on sunday and she is now 3lb 15oz.

she doing very well, i hope it stays that way!

new pics to follow shortly, it seems like when we go see her everyday she looks different, its actually quite incredible!


----------



## Hevz

Wowee....chubster eh?:rofl:


Can't wait to see more pics....I think she's so adorable, can I borrow her sometimes for a snuggle:hugs:


----------



## TashaAndBump

Ohhh SO looking forward to seeing the new pics! 

What an amazing little princess :D


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww bless her :) Can't wait to see the pictures xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Just read this ost and Zahra is incredibly cute and one very strong little girl. I hope you and mum are doing well too and that you can take your precious baby home soon xx


----------



## xclairex

congrats on your little princess hun its brilliant news that she is doing so well everyone on this site will somehow try and give as much advice as needed keep us posted tho xxx


----------



## bigup

no new pics yet guys, sorry, been rushed off my feet, constantly going to hospital straight after work and managing a 2 year old boy at the same time.

Went to see Zahra yesterday and we were very surprised to see that she has now moved into the Nursery Room! woohoo!, she is now 4lb 1oz and on demanding feeds, so no more tube in her nose!

its getting very exciting now!

definitely update with pics asap!


----------



## ellasmummy

Thats excellent news. Glad she is doing so well :hugs: xx


----------



## Hevz

Never mind the excuses, I'm dying to see another pic of your gorgeous little girl:happydance:


She's such a little fighter:cloud9:


----------



## VanWest

I bet his next update will be she is home, I'm so happy for them :D


----------



## louise1302

glad she is doing so well xx


----------



## bigup

hi guys

sorry for the lack of updates, been very busy of late.



VanWest said:


> I bet his next update will be she is home, I'm so happy for them :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Zahra is now at home! arrived home on the 10th November having only had 2 days notice that she is able to go. Wife roomed in for 1 night then brought little madam home on the Monday. It was a mad weekend that, getting everything sorted at home for her.

she weighed 4lb 1lb when she came home. Docs said shes free to go.

thank you to all for your kind words and support you have been wonderful.

she doing very well at home, feeding every 3 hours, for a preemi she sure does have a voice on her!

we also have a 2.5 year old boy and wow is it hard to manage both of them, how do you guys with 2 or more kids do it? lol

anyway pics to come this evening i promise!

Zahra has just caught a cold, despite keeping her warm plus the amount of people coming to visit, its very hard to say No to them all - just have to take it easy hey.

thanks!


----------



## pinkmummy

bigup said:


> hi guys
> 
> sorry for the lack of updates, been very busy of late.
> 
> 
> 
> VanWest said:
> 
> 
> I bet his next update will be she is home, I'm so happy for them :D
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Zahra is now at home! arrived home on the 10th November having only had 2 days notice that she is able to go. Wife roomed in for 1 night then brought little madam home on the Monday. It was a mad weekend that, getting everything sorted at home for her.
> 
> she weighed 4lb 1lb when she came home. Docs said shes free to go.
> 
> thank you to all for your kind words and support you have been wonderful.
> 
> she doing very well at home, feeding every 3 hours, for a preemi she sure does have a voice on her!
> 
> we also have a 2.5 year old boy and wow is it hard to manage both of them, how do you guys with 2 or more kids do it? lol
> 
> anyway pics to come this evening i promise!
> 
> Zahra has just caught a cold, despite keeping her warm plus the amount of people coming to visit, its very hard to say No to them all - just have to take it easy hey.
> 
> thanks!Click to expand...

Thats brilliant hun! Can't believe she's home! Seems like only yesterday i first read this! She's such a little fighter, well done to you all, can't wait to see the pictures, bet she's such a big girl now! :D :hug:


----------



## louise1302

congratulations on having your little princess home xxxxxx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Brilliant news, hun!!! :happydance:

:D:D:D Congratulations!!! :D:D:D


----------



## Hevz

OMG:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I'm sooooooooooo pleased for you all:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please keep us updated...maybe Mummy can come and join in on the postnatal bit:hug:


----------



## bigup

https://img140.imageshack.us/img140/8215/mailgooglecom4755524476fm3.jpg

:)


----------



## TashaAndBump

bigup said:


> https://img140.imageshack.us/img140/8215/mailgooglecom4755524476fm3.jpg
> 
> :)

Awwwwwwwwwwww that is the most adorable thing EVER! :cloud9:


----------



## dizzy65

:hugs:


----------



## violet 73

awwww she is so cute . violet xx


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

she is absolutely gorgeous! so pleased she is home now where she belongs. x x x


----------



## Hevz

Gorgeous pic....she's so content at home:happydance:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awwww she's gorgeous, god bless her xx


----------



## TashaAndBump

Hevz said:


> maybe Mummy can come and join in on the postnatal bit:hug:

That's a good idea! Maybe your OH could get some good use out of this forum, too. There's loads of support here, and lots of laughs too - it's just a fun place for us parents to hang out lol

I'd love to 'meet' mrs bigup :lol:


----------



## smartie

that's a great pic, she's a real cutie!


----------



## bigup

thanks guys :)

im not disappearing though!

had to take Zahra to the GP today, she was vomiting all the milk that was fed to her

GP said *try* not to give her nay milk for 12 hours and just water instead!

so trying that out now. Probably give her tummy a little rest.

as for the wife, she is not very computer literate at all. But il try get her on :)


----------



## TashaAndBump

lol Bless your wife being IT-illiterate! I used to be useless with the blasted things, but my husband is a big fat geek, so staying that way really wasn't an option! :rofl: (Saying that, he and I did meet on the Internet, so I was a little bit more computer literate than your wife by the sounds of it...)

I'm sorry to hear you Zahra is feeling poorly. Anna is bringing up all her feeds recently, too - The doctor told us to keep her off milk a few days ago, and we had to give her water from a syringe instead. It was hard keeping her off the boob, but it did seem to help at the time... 

Keeping her hydrated is the most important thing at the moment, and then if she seems better in 10 hours or so (or even a little less) see how she goes on a little milk....

Glad to hear you're not disappearing off - we'll still want regular updates on your little princess!! hehe :D


----------



## Mummy2Many

I'm soooo happy to hear that Zahra is home! :happydance: :hugs:

She's so precious, and looks so content to be home where she belongs!


----------



## Hevz

bigup said:


> as for the wife, she is not very computer literate at all. But il try get her on :)

god....neither am I. You can help her though and one pooter is on she can have a practice and a play....that's how I'm beginning to learn:hugs:


----------



## VanWest

I'm so happy to hear she is home :) Congrats Mommy, Daddy and Big Brother! I remember what a stressful time it is, but try to get some sleep(I know easier said then done!) I hope she feels better soon :D


----------



## Frankie

What a cutie!!! so glad shes home!!! x


----------



## cleckner04

What a sweetheart!!


----------



## bigup

hi all!

Sorry for the late reply

thought id check in and update you all on Zahra.

she is doing absolutely fine, currently 6lbs 10oz

https://img66.imageshack.us/img66/8442/photoqe4.jpg
Zahra and her older brother

Feeding well, still on breast milk although her cycles are wrong, sleep in the day, awake at night :hissy::hissy:

:)


----------



## Hevz

Aww....I was wondering the other day how she was doing. Looking fab and very cute with her big bro. I'm so pleased for you:hug:


----------



## pinkmummy

Awww bless her she looks so cute :) xx


----------



## violet 73

she looks so well has made such big improvements well done . violet xx


----------



## Sarah+Ellen

she looks amazing!


----------



## bigup

Thank you once again, what a great forum this is :)

she was weighed today now 7lb 3oz, so she is getting on.


----------



## keelykat

shes doing great, so pleased for you. x x


----------



## Pippin

I've just read your story from start to finish. It's so lovely to see how much progress she has made and that she is home and well with her family. Congratulation.


----------



## bigup

Hi guys.

I hope all well, sorry for the lack of updates.

Zahra is doing very well, currently 12lb 5oz, but by no means a hungry baby, shes putting on weight on steady but surely.

shes had her ups and down, she went in hospital for 2 weeks with pneumonia, stopped breathing twice (apnea) but pulled through strong like the fighter that she is.

pic: 

https://img200.imageshack.us/img200/6229/photodsf.jpg


:)


----------



## Mumof42009

Ah shes gorgoues! All my girls were premature so know what youve been through its really hard to see them so small and you cant believe it when they get big that it was them. I have a 7 yr old who was born at 28 wks and shes taller than her class mates! My other 2 were born at 32 wks and also doing well. Good luck to you all for the future xx


----------



## xtashax26

aww what a sweetheart, just read through your story so glad shes doing well, she is lovely, and looks a very happy baby :hug:


----------

